# So angry - Keeping Up with the Kardashians



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sorry, im not sure if im putting this in the right place but I am so mad right now i just need to vent! Can someone please tell me who these (im trying really hard not to say idiots) are?? 


In the last year ive seen them pictured on various US magazines and ive seen they have shows on the E channel - thankfully in the UK they are pretty much unknown other than these shows and one or two interviews when they usually go on about their weight, baby weight loss or what good role models they are??:huh:


Anyway, I happened to come into the living room yesterday and there was a tiny baby maltese on tv. So naturally I stopped to have a look - this was when I realised it was ‘’keeping up with the kardashians’’ and they seemed to be in a pet shop - I rewound a little and found out the mother had taken the 2 younger kids to the pet shop to buy a dog! :angry:The fact that they had done this upset me enough but seeing the 2 tiny Maltese was just heart breaking! 

They don’t sell dogs in pet stores here, although I know a fair bit about it happening in america and other countries and that they all tend to be puppy mill, poor bred sick babies. It was called ‘posh puppy’ which I later googled and omg ive never seen anything so horrible in my life  So many different tiny breeds in glass cages and tanks? All glamorised up with hair clips and a tone of ‘cute’ accessories 

I couldn’t believe that so called ‘role model, celebrities’ would be stupid enough to go and buy from a pet store? Esp when they already had another dog. They didn’t even know what kind of dog they were buying!! But as the mother said... ''every little girls wants a cute white puppy to play with'' (i could honestly feel my blood pressure going up whe i heard that!) :thmbdn::smmadder::smmadder: I know its something that happens in life every day but it was just so upsetting seeing it. :smcry:

Ok, rant over- sorry!! but id still like to know who are they!?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry- but people like this, are way too trashy for me. What gets me, is that a lot of these people have had so many opportunities and advantages to actually obtain an education (other than the Hollywood bar scene type) yet they've chosen to forgo that and become famous for all the wrong reasons. 

Clearly there's a market for it though, or it wouldn't be on TV. I equate it to the modern day "jerry springer" only with a bigger expense account. So if they're in a pet shop buying a puppy, I"m not surprised...it's only one aspect of them being uneducated. 

PS- I think the main person became famous via a sex tape and was friends with Paris Hilton- so really that is all you need to know (about what sort of people they are). jmo.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This whole thing is annoying!!

Talking about Celebrities and dogs (maltese specifically), I find this maltese backyard breeder disturbing because the breeder is using Miley Cyrus' name (I am sure Miley didn't know better when she decided to get her fluff from them) to promote her maltese puppies, get the attention from potential maltese owners to consider getting their next malt from them --> making more people get their maltese from them - She sure is succeeding in getting people's attention to purchase from her. 


again, the whole thing is annoying and very hard to prevent. 

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw that a few years ago aswell!
Its so sad! The majority of "celeb" pups come from pet store/Mills.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> This whole thing is annoying!!
> 
> Talking about Celebrities and dogs (maltese specifically), I find this maltese backyard breeder disturbing because the breeder is using Miley Cyrus' name (I am sure Miley didn't know better when she decided to get her fluff from them) to promote her maltese puppies, get the attention from potential maltese owners to consider getting their next malt from them --> making more people get their maltese from them - She sure is succeeding in getting people's attention to purchase from her.
> 
> ...


I remember being on that "breeders" website before I got Milo - they claim to have bred so many "celeb malts" like Miley's, Eva Longoria's, Halle Berry's and many more. Think they might be lying - why would nearly so many celebs go to them?:blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

amby said:


> I remember being on that "breeders" website before I got Milo - they claim to have bred so many "celeb malts" like Miley's, Eva Longoria's, Halle Berry's and many more. Think they might be lying - why would nearly so many celebs go to them?:blink:


I am not sure about the rest, but Miley's Sophie (maltipoo) is from them - that I am sure of.

They not only breed maltese. According to them: "We have THE HAPPIEST PUPPIES ON EARTH CA/NY (USA) Teacup Toy Maltese Maltipoo Maltepoo Morkie Yorktese Yorkiepoo Poodle Puppies". :angry: and on top of that all, people ARE interested in getting their dogs!!!! 

I contacted them before asking if they test their malts, do careful homework before breeding...etc and then telling them my opinion about breeding breeding and breeding without doing health tests, not caring about breeding within the standard (and in their case, breeding two different breeds together), and on top of that promote and increase the amount of people who aren't aware of BYB..... the next thing I knew, I was blocked .. it is really very hard to prevent.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Celebrities are not role models. They are entertainers that misguided people idolize for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't stand the Kardashians- I don't know much about them- I'm judging the book by it's cover, so to speak.(And I really try not to do that) They are not role models! They are just eye candy plants so to speak for some poor unsuspecting soul! Ok off soap box.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The Kardashin's became famous because of Kim. Their father died of cancer he was one of the lead attorney's on the OJ Simpson case. Kris the Mom then married Olympic Gold Medal winner Bruce Jenner.

Now the 3 sisters are in the limelight. They have the most messed up relationships in history. I wouldn't want that televised! Ryan Seacrest is the producer of The Kardashin's. More info then you wanted to know right....LOL


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I can totally understand where you're coming from. It's bad that they have so much by way of resources, yet are still so uneducated that they choose to go to a PET SHOP for their pup. BUT, what's WORSE (imo) is that the producers decided that would be a good part of their day to put into the show. They could've easily made the decision to forgo that whole part, and instead, glorified pet shop puppies. Role models or not, they certainly are idolized and watched by MANY young girls.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Celebrities are not role models. They are entertainers that misguided people idolize for the wrong reasons.


This is so true. And I be shocked if these folks even know about puppymills or getting a pup from a reputable breeder. Fame and money doesn't always equate to knowledge and education. Which makes it twice as sad, as because they do have a platform (people will hear them when they have something to say), boy they could do wonders in educating the public about puppy mills and lend a huge hand in having them shut down.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

<sigh> sadly my 22 yr old is "in" to them. Livie's getting locked away at 10,lol


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for filling me in on who they are guys. I know you shouldn’t judge but I hadn’t thought a lot of them when I saw them in the magazines and after seeing that little bit of them on tv I think even less. Ugh. Just hope their show doesn’t catch on here!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't even know who they were until this post. I don't watch TV or read magazines.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pseudo-celebs! A small glimpse into their...character? personality? - when the one daughter Kim was dating Reggie Bush (big time football player here) they were seen at some of the upscale local restaurants dining together and in large groups - some friends who were dining at the same time(s) told me they spent the whole time texting on their phones never once looking at each other!!! I just found that to be so obnoxious!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

you sounds very wise! the rubbish they put on now its not worth watching most of it anyway! I just dont see why these people even get TV shows? I had seen the advert for whatever their other show is and all it was was 2 girls in bikinis on a beach and then hitting on some guy??? erm - yes - great tv im sure!!!!(either that or im a very old 25 year old lol)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Celebrities can be morons. I know not nice to say but I use dto do a trade show called th eInternational Toy Fair in NY. It's a huge international toy,game trade show set up at the Javits for toy stores and doll shops and gift shops would go to se the latest products,games toys and so on.
I made art dolls so that's where many doll artists set up to sell. Celebs would come to see the latest plus they also go to be courted as sponsors for the latest toys or gadgets. 
So the place would be crawling w/ celebs,like Marie Osmond, Demi Moore,Bill Cosby,you name them,they were there. These people are so clueless,you wonder how they ever functioned on their own before fame. They're completely insulated from the real world and real people and real issues. They're basically herded around by a multitude of handlers who do their bidding...

Kardashians,one of them is married to Bruce Jenner,former Olympic track star? These people are like freaks,reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith when she had her show. All these reality shows seem to follow this format,Osborns ,Gene Simmons,talk about dysfunction.....
I swear to be a celeb,part of the Faustian deal is to have your brain sucked out..... not all celebs but it sure seems like most....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Celebrities are not role models. They are entertainers that misguided people idolize for the wrong reasons.


:goodpost:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't refer to the Kardashians as celebrities. To me they're just "white trash with cash"


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

we use the words ''chavs'' over here but i believe its the same thing leandra!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

To be honest I think Kris * The Mom * did a good job raising her children, they love each other a lot and are very close. They aren't stuck up and snotty like a lot of the other celebrity kids JMO. They obviously are uneducated about this . There was one episode where Kim found a stray and took care of it and it's medical needs, so I don't think they are bad people just misinformed. Again JMO.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

llf060787 said:


> I don't refer to the Kardashians as celebrities. To me they're just "white trash with cash"


I like this quote.:goodpost:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually, the son and one of the daughters are college educated. I believe he graduated from U of Southern Cal.
Kris married Bruce Jenner long before Kardashian died.
The daughters are all beautiful and eventually became well known in the Hollywood area, so the reality show came about and more money in their pockets. 
I don't quite get their way of doing things, but I do appreciate their family dynamics. They do care about one another.
As for the pet shop, how many times have we had people come to this site with the same story? I don't think it makes them stupid. All of us, at one time, didn't know about mills and byb's. Maybe we should write to the show and on their message boards to enlighten them? It can't hurt.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I found nemo said:


> To be honest I think Kris * The Mom * did a good job raising her children, they love each other a lot and are very close. They aren't stuck up and snotty like a lot of the other celebrity kids JMO. They obviously are uneducated about this . There was one episode where Kim found a stray and took care of it and it's medical needs, so I don't think they are bad people just misinformed. Again JMO.


:goodpost:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Actually, the son and one of the daughters are college educated. I believe he graduated from U of Southern Cal.
> Kris married Bruce Jenner long before Kardashian died.
> The daughters are all beautiful and eventually became well known in the Hollywood area, so the reality show came about and more money in their pockets.
> I don't quite get their way of doing things, but I do appreciate their family dynamics. They do care about one another.
> As for the pet shop, how many times have we had people come to this site with the same story? I don't think it makes them stupid. All of us, at one time, didn't know about mills and byb's. Maybe we should write to the show and on their message boards to enlighten them? It can't hurt.


 
Brit, exactly my thoughts. And I do plan on writing. Sadly, we've all been there done that. To be honest, if it weren't for SM, I still be so in the dark. I cannot tell you how many highly educated people I work with, to the point they hurt my head, and just recently, this wonderful man came to my husband and I wanting a Labradoodle. Pretty much everyone in the office knows I'm the dog lady lover, and that's fine by me. Bless his heart, he never heard of a puppymill, and he is older then I am. He and his wife were so grateful for the info I sent them, and now are researching rescue babies. But yup, am planning on writing in a little bit.

There is one singer (gosh I can't remember her name right now) but she is using her visibility to educate about puppymills. I see the commercial all the time for the Humane Society.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Celebrities are not role models. They are entertainers that misguided people idolize for the wrong reasons.


Amen to that! I do know there have been several high dollar pet stores in Hollywood that have been closed down over and over because of their practices. I know one of them has been robbed a few times as well. What makes me ill is that most of these celebrities have assistants and other people that could very well research about buying a good quality pet, or get a rescue, if they don't have time. :angry:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

allheart said:


> There is one singer (gosh I can't remember her name right now) but she is using her visibility to educate about puppymills. I see the commercial all the time for the Humane Society.


Sarah Mclachlan <sp>


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Sarah Maclocklin <sp>


Yup Maggie. And here is the commercial. Bless her for doing this. And thank you so much for remembering her name.

Here is the commercial




 
Yes, it will make you tear up, but am telling you, the beautiful song that she sings, and seeing the precious babies faces, has inspired me more then I can tell you. The video is not devasting, trust me, sad, yes, but also, it gives hope. It's getting the word out, and the little baby faces will touch your heart as well as Sarah trying to help. I know some don't like to look at these videos, but in it, you will also see the babies getting help and how precious they are.

So here is one celebrity using her voice to help. Bless her.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just love that song and glad they used it for that commercial. I do get teary eyed every time I see it. Even makes me appreciate the fact that we rescued my daughters 3 PITA cats.:mellow:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

llf060787 said:


> I don't refer to the Kardashians as celebrities. To me they're just "white trash with cash"


:thumbsup: You've got that right. I saw one snippet of a show once and wondered who could be stupid enough to watch that garbage. They're either extremely stupid or just play that role to get the attention and the ratings. 
And yes, their dad was a famous attorney for OJ Simpson too...need I say more?:yucky::yucky::yucky:
Back to the OP I do wish there was something we could do to educate tv and Hollywood about the pet shop dogs coming from puppy mills. I really don't think they know. I can't tell you how many people I've met as I walk Tyler talking about getting their little dog in a pet shop.:exploding: And I even had a neighbor who I had endless chats with about getting her dog from a reputable breeder. Does she listen? No. She insists her BYB is reputable. It's so darn frustrating.
Any publicists out there? Any way to reach Ryan Seacrest?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Education, money, and a good upbringing unfortunately don't give everyone grace and class, and it doesn't prevent some from becoming a trashy adult. 

Celebrity worship is truly pathetic, and a huge distraction to keep people from thinking about more important things, and effecting real change in the world.

And how many times have I said that reality TV is not real, it is staged. Anything you see on TV is staged and manipulated. If you think otherwise, then go ahead and ask a TV producer. And celebrities lives are generally nothing like they portray in public. 

If more people read a book instead of zoned out on TV....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> I just love that song and glad they used it for that commercial. I do get teary eyed every time I see it. Even makes me appreciate the fact that we rescued my daughters 3 PITA cats.:mellow:


I love that song too so much, for many reasons (It's very special to a girlfrined of mine for a very special reason). Believe it or not, this is the one commercial that Leo does not bark at the furbabies he sees on TV. When I am on the couch, Leo watches TV constantly. When he sees this commercial, he perks up, and stares and stares, like he's trying to figure out, why the babies have boo boos.

As far as celebrities being role models, nope. I actually feel sorry for them. I wouldn't change my life for theirs for anything. I die when the elections are going on and out come the "stars", and of course it's more then okay for the to share who they like, but do they think we will be swayed, because they like a certain politican :blink: Crazy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a veryyy old episode of them. Maltese in Beverly Hills is VERY common, I see a maltese owned by every person that has a show on TV show! Literally! LOL Too bad they seem to have more money than sense in that city! Those puppies were darn cute though. :wub: I think this was before I even had a maltese, but I was getting one soon. 
They are all gorgeous and I like seeing them grow with their relationships. That family is such a MESS!-Cracks me up.  I don't want to be anything like them, just some entertainment, even if it is staged. I wouldn't want to watch a "regular" family, I can just look at my own then. LOL 
A more recent episode Kim found a homeless Chihuahua, she took her in and she admitted that she was not fan of having a dog but loved the little thing to death, and she was growing on her. She said that she was skinny so she wen to the pet boutique and bought the chi a bunch of things including some juicy couture T-shirts so she would be warm. But at the end of the episode, she had to take her to the vet and thats when they found out the many health problems and the poor chi didn't have a bleak outlook the vet said. So since Kim's life was sooo busy she couldn't nurse the poor chi to health and her sisters persuaded her to leave the chi with the vets, thats what the vets said too. She was crying. I felt bad for them both. Chihuahuas are sooo over-populated there, there's soo many of them in shelters, poor dogs and people that take these poor things around like some accessory. 
And Kim became famous for her celebrity relationsions, she became the closet organizer of many of them. Then I guess they saw how hilarious(and odd) her whole family was and decided it would be good tv.

They are the only family I don't mind in Bev Hills, theres a new show Pretty Wild, the second episode was about them buying a cute French Bulldog from a petshop and then(since they left the door open) they lost them puppy in a storm, all to find the puppy was on their porch. :smilie_tischkante:Now that's crazy. And there are those idiots that live in the Playboy Mansion-I don't think you can live in that mansion WITHOUT a toy breed dog to tote around and dress up. The two twins on that show dyed their two maltese PINK.:smpullhair: At the same time this Kardasion show came on, the Lohans(Lindsey's family) had their own show, and the 15 year old defied her mother, looked up a pet store add for "teacup puppies" and snuck out of her house a bought a tiny maltese pup home! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, it may be an old episode, and I may be wasting my time, but hey, it's worth a try. Tried to find some contact information and came up with this site, where you can make a comments and allegedly, they are read every day and responded to as much as possible.

Kim Kardashian official web site ? photos, blog, news, bio

Not that I expect a celeb to jump in full force and help out with the puppymill problems, but hey, I'm willing to try this avenue, as well as others. There is also e-mail addresses for her manager. 

I signed up, got an E-mail confirmation and was able to sign in and leave a post. It doesn't give much room to write, but enough to get a message to her (or whoever reads them for her). Will let you know if I ever hear anything. May be stupid, but still worth it to me. I think while on her site, I even saw an add for Maltese puppies.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am in no way defending them. Their dad was on the OJ Simpson's dream team of laywers. They thought of OJ as an uncle.:w00t: They thought he was innocent. At the same time step dad Bruce Jenner said he was definitely guilty. Anyway how if you see a cute puppy that a friend of yours owned you would ask where they got their puppy? That probably leds many of them right to the pet store. Just something to think about.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Christine - Ryan Seacrest is the producer maybe you can go that route and find contact information.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

allheart said:


> Yup Maggie. And here is the commercial. Bless her for doing this. And thank you so much for remembering her name.
> 
> Here is the commercial
> YouTube - Sarah McLachlan Animal Cruelty Video
> ...


Darn it! This makes me cry everytime i see it.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Im not saying shes not a good mother or that she didnt do a good job - although to be fair i dont know many mothers who go to a pet shop on the spur of the moment and buy a dog that they know nothing about because every little girl likes a cute fluffy puppy!! :angry: As someone else said (sorry i cant mind who now!) you would expect with all the people around them they would or could at least take alittle bit of time to look into getting a dog and research the breed before just going ahead - they didnt even have anything ready for the poor puppy - just bought it there and then.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Christine - Ryan Seacrest is the producer maybe you can go that route and find contact information.


Thanks Maggie. Seems Ryan has a FB Fan Page. It doesn't allow you to post to his wall, but you can leave a comment to something he posted, which I did.

I also sent him an E-mail

[email protected]

It was brought to my attention that the episode is 3 years old :blush:, and that specific pet store has been shut down, but still, the episode must still be airing, and at least to me, doesn't hurt to reach out and share information about petstores and puppymills.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

allheart said:


> Thanks Maggie. Seems Ryan has a FB Fan Page. It doesn't allow you to post to his wall, but you can leave a comment to something he posted, which I did.
> 
> I also sent him an E-mail
> 
> ...


He has a twitter account also, Christine. He replies to a lot of tweets, but does have many followers (over 3 million), so he might not get a chance to read them all.

It doesn't take too long to register for twitter and seems to be one of the best ways to reach him besides email.


----------

